# And here`s Anton.



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Finely came out to meet me and have aliitle play.
He is just so sweet,don`t use his teeth or claw`s on me. Just a touch of his teeth on my hand. :001_tt1:


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

more as he meet me.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he is gorgeous and will soon settle down and he will grow and grow in confidence every day............best wishes.......chris


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank`s Chris.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

that is one very cute kitten


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww really sweet


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's very cute :001_tt1: Let him take his time in getting to know you and he'll be purring on your lap before you know it


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank`s everyone. 



lymorelynn said:


> He's very cute :001_tt1: Let him take his time in getting to know you and he'll be purring on your lap before you know it


Ya am in no hurry, and will give him the time he need`s, but at same time cant wait.

He was purring as we played, couldn`t hear it, but could feel it.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw he's a wee cutie


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

What a cute little lad :001_tt1:


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you both.
I want to hold and love him up, but can`t just yet....Ya ya we have time after all he`s just a baby. 
And Tucker is getting extra loven.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwww how cute!!!


----------

